
Show HN: 3D Product Photography for Everyone - Glo3D
We are a startup and would love to receive feedback for our 360 photography App. 
Here is the link to download the app.<p><pre><code>          https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kpb5k.app.goo.gl&#x2F;Glo3d-app  
          </code></pre>
It basically helps capture, edit and share&#x2F;embed products in 360 spin image format. Would love to hear feedback.
======
Glo3D
The title says 3D because I could NOT use the word "360" on the title for some
reason. the platform automatically removes it. We are also looking to work
with someone that is active in Drone programming systems. The idea is that
users use a drone to go around a building in the circle and take 48 images to
create a 360 spin image. If you know of any one that is interested, please let
me know . Sean@glo3d.net

